# Potenciometros deslizantes..



## SCJOSEMANUEL (Mar 3, 2010)

Bueno amigos, tengo una duda acerca de los potenciómetros deslizantes, quisiera saber, de los terminales del potenciómetro cual vendrian a ser  1, 2 y 3 respectivamente, en otras palabras cual serian los extremos y cual vendria ser el central..Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 4, 2010)

Multimetro y asunto solucionado, aunque me arriesgo a decirte que el A es el comun...


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Y si no quieres usar el voltimetro, un destornillador y abres el Pot y descubres las conexiones internas... (hay solucion para casi todo!). Saludos.


----------



## SCJOSEMANUEL (Mar 4, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Y si no quieres usar el voltimetro, un destornillador y abres el Pot y descubres las conexiones internas... (hay solucion para casi todo!). Saludos.



Hola de nuevo.. dame una mano ...cual vendria a ser el central y los extremos, espero tu respuesta,Gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 4, 2010)

A central, B y C extremos (entre ellos está la resistencia interna) Y suerte al montarlo...

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Asi es josefe17. Saludos


----------



## SCJOSEMANUEL (Mar 4, 2010)

Geacias a todos por sus respuestas, son lo maximo


----------



## Niccolas (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola a todos, disculpen lo basico de mi pregunta pero es que estoy armando un controlador midi y tengo 2 potenciometros deslizantes de 10k lineales

El problema es, _cual es la masa? y la señal?_ desde ya disculpen la ignorancia, saludos



el potenciometro en cuestion es el siguiente:


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pues me da la sensacion que es un potenciometro estereo, para saber la ditribucion de los pines, deberias usar un tester y medir entre sus pines para poder darte cuenta e identificar cada uno de ellos, una vez que tengas cual es el pin central y cuales los extremos, simplemente envias la señal a uno de los extremos, el otro extremo lo mandas a masa y el punto central sera tu salida.


----------

